# how do you rep?



## jreadman23 (Feb 7, 2015)

How do you rep? 

 I like to do 3x10 of everything. 
Ppl say bulk I should be maxing out at 6,
Toning max of 12 

I do a few muscles 4ish workouts per muscle

How do you rep?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Different rep ranges do different things in terms of adaptation. Toning refers to muscle tonus which is an electro physiological signal from the brain to the muscle and measures the muscles contraction at rest. It has nothing to do with muscle definition which is what I think you were trying to refer to. If that's true then you can't do it with any specific rep range but rather all of them. Muscle definition is a function of how much muscle you have and how low your body fat is. 

Right now my wonderfully ginger coach has been doing my programming and I follow him blindly into hell with whatever reps and set ranges he tells me to do. When I do my own programming, it depends on what specific Lift I'm doing and what I'm looking to gain out of it. Squats for example will be high intensity and relatively low reps <5. If it's a dynamic effort day then reps would be of 3 or less. Once in a blue I'd do 8-12 to try and increase the musculature or maybe 20reps for anaerobic endurance. Something like a seated delt raise, which I don't do, but if I did would be for higher reps and lower intensity. 

Joliver also has a great thread based on Prilepin's chart on here and how to interpret it and use it. It lays out a way to tweak reps and sets based on percentages of your max for progress.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2015)

I like to do one big rep....


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks alot doc, is there a thread on dynamic effort? Sounds like max, do something 2-3 to fail. Days. Thx again bro


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2015)

Reps really mean little to me other than getting stale. Same reps same sets month in and month out leads to little gains at best, at worst, injury.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 7, 2015)

I do different rep ranges depending on how my body is reacting. Right now I'm doing 4 sets of 15. If I get to 15 reps and the last 3 weren't be busting my ass even a little bit of cheat I raise the weight next week. By the end of the year I will be doing heavy 4-6/6-8 range. In short I do what is working for my body at the time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2015)

Depends what I am doing.  For my technical lifts I work anywhere from singles to sets of 5.  Depends on what I'm doing. Speed is never more than 2 reps. Rep days or moderately heavy work just to get stronger I do sets of 3 to 5. If I am fixing technical glitches or testing maxes I work only in singles. 

Unless I'm peaking. At the outset of the peak I like to start at a higher rep range like 15.  But lets just say for a typical training day... 

After technical work I'll do another compound for assistance work usually in the 5 to 10 rep range. If I'm trying to build muslce in the area I use 10. If I am trying to just get stronger through a certain ROM I'll use 5 to 7.

After assistance I do supplemental exercises. These are typically isolation but not always. I use a slow tempo and will do reps anywhere from 12 to 100.  Not a lot of people can withstand a 100 rep set. Ask Steel. They're ****ing brutal.  After around 30 you usually want to just quit and have to really force yourself to keep going mentally.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2015)

I find that if I'm going for 100 reps, I need someone else to count so I can actually focus on my breathing.  Hold your breath is not an option. You have to go to a dark place and just breathe.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 25, 2015)

this a good thread


----------

